# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Multi-effects pedals vs. Stompboxes

## hawkins.bp

I couldn't find a forum of this nature in the archives.

What are your thoughts on Multi-Effects pedals versus a chain of stompboxes.

I'm interested in a nicer multi-effects pedal like the Boss ME-70 because I like being able to switch between presets while onstage (as opposed to bending down to alter the sounds of each pedal).  However, I know many say that digital can't compare to analog. 

Anyone have success with a Line 6, Boss, or Digitech multi-effects pedal?

----------


## Christian McKee

There have been a few threads on this in the past.  Consensus seems to be that if you want to get deep into effect exploration, you'll end up going the chain of boxes route.  Many, many people prefer the multi-effects for lots of reasons, though.  I used to have one, and it was great for figuring out what I like - plus it can be a pretty affordable way to try at least one of just about every sort of effect.  Good luck!

Christian

----------


## martinedwards

here's my guitar rig.



theres a piezo in the bridge that feeds the DOD G7

the magnetic pups feed the Roland GP8

they are then mixed together using a really cheap DJ mixer then that joint signal goes to the ART Multiverb fo some reverb.

they're all midied together and controlled by the GP8's pedal board.

I can have over 100 combinations of FX at a press of a footpedal.  

the idea of getting down and crawling round to fiddle with the controls of pedals appalls me!!

as does the idea of all those patch leads to join them together which WILL break!!

the entire contents of my rack cost less (used) a single boutique pedal.......

----------


## ...and Master of None

There are pros and cons either way.  The multi-effects units are hard to beat for convenience and reliability.  As long as you spring for a "pro" unit that lets you instantly switch between at least three or four presets without having to "scroll" up and down through them then they're hard to beat for ease of use on stage, too.

On the other hand, *all* of the digital mutli-effects units have areas where they are weak performers (Digitech's Wah sucks, Vox's pitch shift is very poor, Line 6 (Pod) has great hard rock presets but doesn't do "easy bluesy crunch" well, etc.).  Even so, I found myself using a Vox Tonelab LE with both acoustic and electric guitar because it was just so darn convenient and sounded good for most of the stuff I do.  (But, when I wanted to pitch-shift my acoustic down an octave I pulled my beat up old Digitech GNX3 out of the closet.)

I've found that the Tonelab also works well with the Fishman bridge in my acoustic mando, as well.

Typically, if you buy a pedal and don't like it, you can sell it at a loss and buy something else and you're only out thirty bucks or so.  If you buy a mutli-effect, you're going to take a much larger hit if it doesn't do the job for you.

John

----------


## ...and Master of None

Martin, that's a nice looking guitar but I don't recognize the headstock.  Is it a boutique from over there 'cross the big pond?

John

----------


## martinedwards

> Martin, that's a nice looking guitar but I don't recognize the headstock.  Is it a boutique from over there 'cross the big pond?
> 
> John


thanks, I like it too......

it's one of my own.  :Whistling: 

I've just replaced the original bone saddle with a piezo tunomatic.......

----------


## Cliff D

I go for analogue stomp boxes for distortion & compression & then into a multi fx for the digital. Stomp boxes have that ready adjustability which is neat but too many in series pushes up the white noise (particularly if a graphic EQ box is in the chain). When it comes to bang for your buck I think the digital multi fx win easily, although some of the little plastic Behringer pedals are pretty good value for money.

----------


## ...and Master of None

> thanks, I like it too......
> 
> it's one of my own. 
> 
> I've just replaced the original bone saddle with a piezo tunomatic.......


Oh,  :Redface:  well, that's a right fine lookin' bit of work!

John

----------


## John L

I had a Digitech AP100 (?) multi-effects pedal, paid about $50 for it used, which was fun for awhile.  Once I figured out some of the sounds I liked, I replaced it with a few stomp boxes. I have found a few used ones at a reasonable cost - tuner (handy), volume, chorus, delay, and tube screamer. I find the stomp boxes easier to use when playing live. I also have a Vox amp with effects and a footswitch, but I am not at all confident in using it in live situations. I like being sure of what will happen when I stomp!

----------


## mandroid

I have an older ..  got on close out..  Yamaha 'DG stomp' a multi effects  combination, 
it's got presets, 
and a bunch of knobs to fuss with the parameters in manual too.

----------

